# nano refugium idea



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i was just wondering if this is a good plan for a nano refugium for my 24g "going to be" reef tank, keep this in mind its fully cycled now over a month now going to be 2 months soon, the water Parameters are ideal ph 8.2 and ammonia 0, the refugiums is mainly for pods, so please if u have any comments or concern, plz let me know.

btw: its going to be on the left side of the Main Tank 










my tank


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

looks good man!

edit: i meant what you have looks good, i don't know anything about refugiums sorry


----------

